# New Kidd rumors



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think there is any truth in it, we aren't going to make a push for Kidd if the Nets want Devin Harris. I have a feeling that the Mavs won't make any moves before the trade deadline unless it's something in the Anthony Johnson mold from last year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Right now there are a lot of people lighting fumes with Kidd rumors...I'll wait to see if a serious discussion ever kicks off before I continue speculating.

My heart says the Mavs need to try and get Kidd, but my mind says they're too scared to deal Harris. Then again, we don't even know if Harris is what the Nets want, they have Marcus Williams.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am hoping for a no deal.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am hoping for a no deal.


Because you still hope that this group can win a title or do you want to use TNT in the summer instead of a fix now ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Because you still hope that this group can win a title or do you want to use TNT in the summer instead of a fix now ?


What's Kidd going to fix?

We'll lose Stack, George, and Diop at the minimum. Perhaps with JHo or Harris....

If we are talking about losing Stack for Kidd, I am all for it. Cuban could eat that huge contract without batting an eye, but can we afford to lose JHo/Devin AND Diop at this point?

Can Bass be our back-up center too? If not, where are we going to get another 5? Please don't tell me Dirk can spend more time at the 5.


Hmmm... we still have Juwan Howard.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't want Kidd either unless it is in a very cheap deal, I just don't see him being more valuable than Devin because of matchup problems. He would also make Devin look like an awesome shooter. Kidd's biggest plus would be rebounding, but we don't really need that from our point guard. 

We also can't afford to lose depth which is why I can't see a deal happening for Kidd.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

If you don't see Kidd as being more valuable than Harris, then you are extremely shortsighted.


----------



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

jmk said:


> If you don't see Kidd as being more valuable than Harris, then you are extremely shortsighted.


Whew, there are some crazy talkers out there. I guess when u demand a trade your stock drops dramatically in the casual fan's eye, cuz only a casual basketball fan would think that Devin Harris is more valuable than yes a 34 yr old J. Kidd.


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> What's Kidd going to fix?
> 
> We'll lose Stack, George, and Diop at the minimum. Perhaps with JHo or Harris....
> 
> ...


I don't think the Mavs will have to lose Josh and/or Harris to get Kidd. We would have to lose Diop though. Kidd would do an excellent job of getting the ball to Dirk in the right spots on the floor and he's still really good at leading the break. He would definitely help against guys like Baron Davis, Chris Paul, Nash, and Roy. Is it worth giving up a young big man?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Diop is trash.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

TexasG said:


> I don't think the Mavs will have to lose Josh and/or Harris to get Kidd. We would have to lose Diop though. Kidd would do an excellent job of getting the ball to Dirk in the right spots on the floor and he's still really good at leading the break. He would definitely help against guys like Baron Davis, Chris Paul, Nash, and Roy. Is it worth giving up a young big man?


You would have to give up Harris if Portland is going to be involved, thats the only player they would want (outside of Howard) on your roster


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I cant believe the whole "We cant trade Harris for Kidd!". Whos the better player right now? Its not even a question. If you guys werent a contender, I'd agree, trading Harris for Kidd would be stupid. But you guys are, for the millionth year a contender for the championship. To me its a no brainer to give up Harris for Kidd and put your squad over the top. Miami had to give up a hell of a lot more to get Shaq. Giving up Harris to get the title isnt that much of an asking price.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL....

Harris for Kidd Straight up? Of course you got a deal.

Harris + Stackhouse + Devean George + Diop for Kidd???

Come on! You want Dallas (a team ALREADY contending) to give up 4 players in the rotation for Kidd?

We are not talking about Harris + Ager + Fazekas + Juwan Howard + JJ Barea for Kidd...

Let's look at Dallas roster if this deal were to go down:

Kidd
Eddie Jones
Josh Howard
Dirk
Dampier

Terry
Bass
Hassell
Juwan Howard

----- These guys are far from ready for "real" minutes -----
Barea
Ager
Fazekas


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Realistically, Dallas would end up with 7 solid players and need to somehow get 2 more pieces for a good 9 men rotation. Maybe some of you are confident with Hassell and Juwan filling the role, but I have my doubts.

Not to mention Kidd's contract would kill us for seasons to come.





...... and the way he left Dallas is still not sitting well with me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

With that lineup I'd start Terry at the 2. Could probably throw in draft picks into the deal instead and keep Diop or maybe Stack if you could find other salaries to match up. Harris is obviously the center piece of the trade.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kidd is a better player than Harris, but he is not a better fit for Dallas, what's so hard to understand about that ?

Kidd is obviously the better playmaker and rebounder whereas Harris is the better penetrator, defender and shooter. Kidd can't defend Parker, Paul, Williams, Nash or anyone else in that point guard mold, Harris can. Not that Devin is a great shooter, but Kidd is as poor as they come in that department. His defensive ability against quick point guards and his ability to penetrate makes him very valuable for the Mavs, Kidd can't do that. 

Dallas doesn't need the rebounding from Kidd which would take a huge drop with better rebounding big men on the team anyway. That leaves him with the ability to create for others, but how much can he create in that iso offense ? Offense has not been the problem this year, defense is sometimes. He will be 35 when the playoffs start, it might be his last season where he can play at a level of a top 10 point guard. 

This is why I'm not sure Kidd would get us over the top, it's not like he is a superstar coming in and fixing the problems.


----------

